# MB has only 3 fan headers.how to add 4th fan?



## singleindian (Sep 30, 2014)

MB i have is B85-D3H.it has 3 fan headers.how to connect a 4th fan?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 30, 2014)

You can Connect a 4th fan than has a molex connector, some thing like this  Google Image Result for *i995.photobucket.com/albums/af72/royfrosty/coinfan_zpsd0d0bf43.jpg into your power supply.


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 30, 2014)

singleindian said:


> MB i have is B85-D3H.it has 3 fan headers.how to connect a 4th fan?



Look for a 4pin y splitter which will enable you to connect 2 case fans to a single header Amazon.com: PWM Y Splitter Cable Adapter: Computers & Accessories

I am assuming you have 4 pin header and pwm fans?
If you have a non pwm fan i.e. 3 pin fan then you will have to buy a 4 pin to 3 pin adapter.

Or else you can also connect it to molex connector directly from psu but then it will not be controlled by motherboard but will run on voltage at max speed.

If you connect 2 fans to a single header then make sure its either both exhaust or intake.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> If you connect 2 fans to a single header then make sure its either both exhaust or intake.



Why??


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> Why??



If its a 4 pin header i.e. fans will be modded by temps .
So its better to have it bundled as intakes or exhausts instead of keeping mixed exhaust and intake on a single header.


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> If its a 4 pin header i.e. fans will be modded by temps .
> So its better to have it bundled as intakes or exhausts instead of keeping mixed exhaust and intake on a single header.


After multiple reads finally I understood why. Thanks for explanation


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 30, 2014)

Use this and buy from here: PWM 4-Pin Female to Dual Male Extension Split Cable (30CM-Length) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## singleindian (Sep 30, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> Look for a 4pin y splitter which will enable you to connect 2 case fans to a single header Amazon.com: PWM Y Splitter Cable Adapter: Computers & Accessories
> 
> I am assuming you have 4 pin header and pwm fans?
> If you have a non pwm fan i.e. 3 pin fan then you will have to buy a 4 pin to 3 pin adapter.
> ...





johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Use this and buy from here: PWM 4-Pin Female to Dual Male Extension Split Cable (30CM-Length) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme



Any indian website? i have only debit card.can i pay using debit card?

- - - Updated - - -



sniperz1 said:


> Look for a 4pin y splitter which will enable you to connect 2 case fans to a single header Amazon.com: PWM Y Splitter Cable Adapter: Computers & Accessories
> 
> I am assuming you have 4 pin header and pwm fans?
> If you have a non pwm fan i.e. 3 pin fan then you will have to buy a 4 pin to 3 pin adapter.
> ...



MB has 4 pin header.but fan has only 3 pin. whts a pwm fan?

- - - Updated - - -

i ordered this one

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair+Air+Series+AF120+LED+Red+Quiet+Edition+High+Airflow+120mm+Fan_C10P19224.html


----------



## sniperz1 (Oct 1, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Any indian website? i have only debit card.can i pay using debit card?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You can connect it to your psu molex by using an adapter like this - Computer FAN 4-Pin IDE Power Connector to 4 x 3-Pin Fan Connectors (5V, 7V, 12V)

or if you want to connect it to your motherboard

Enquire in local computer shops regarding a 4 pin to 3 pin y splitter cable. You will get it cheaper as compared to online.
Incase you can't find any and still want to connect it to mobo then you can use deepcool fan hub


----------

